# Preloaded netbook or netbooks that work well with BSD



## Juliia (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello.

I was just wondering if there are any type of netbook that comes preloaded with FreeBSD OR a netbook that can support FreeBSD without too many issues. The two netbooks I've tried don't have graphic cards that are supported by FreeBSD. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## jrm@ (Sep 4, 2011)

http://laptop.bsdgroup.de


----------

